# TTRS exhaust Sports Vs RS



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

I assume the RS version is louder. Is there any way to tell the difference by looking?

Probably nothing to do with it, but some cars have an all black diffuser and surround, while others have a silver edge around the diffuser (hope that makes sense).

Any other comments on the exhaust? It's the sound I really like.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

The standard exhaust is Chrome the sports exhaust is Black...I've never heard a comparison between the 2 to see which sounds better though.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks Glen.

I was looking at some of the early cars for sale, and the closest car is now sold. My insurer didn't seem to like the "plus" version, which I assume has the increased top speed, which I'm not interested in. These cars also have Start-up Mode A, whatever that means, which from what I can find relates to press launch vehicles.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Just to clarify; it is not the color of the diffuser surround which indicates the type of exhaust (that is part of the optics package) It is the color of the exhaust tips themselves. Standard is silver/chrome, sport is black. There is quite a significant difference between the two, sport is definitely a lot louder, especially with the valves open.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes I concur, I've heard the two and it's basically a matter of the sport version (black tips) being louder and a little more resonant. Not to say the standard one doesn't sound good however.

Also the startup version refers to the original ~approx 200 first batch of late 2016 TTRS. They were all pre-spec'd and were one of 4 different option groups from A being the fewest options to D with the most options.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for that Powerplay


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

On the first cars, what does dynamic pack plus add? Is it just increased top speed, or other things?


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

My car had the standard exhaust on to start with but then got upgraded to the sports exhaust due to Audi not being able to retify the start up rattle after 2 replacements.

The only noticiable differnce is low down in the rev range where the standard exhaust has a smoother metallic sound and the sports exhaust a more gutteral offbeat sound.

Incidently both exhausts sound far better when NOT in Dynamic Mode and instead put into 'Sports Mode' manually with the button, whilst in Comfort or Auto setting in the Drive Select.

For some reason the exhaust note is noticiably quieter in Dynamic Mode until the flaps fully open at around 4k rpm. This was made worse during the software update which removed the pops and crackles, as it also seemed to further partially close the flaps lower down in the rev range.

I have therefore set my Drive Select to Individual, setting the Steering and Quattro to Dynamic, but keeping the Engine Sound, and Engine/Gearbox in Auto to get the best exhaust sound.

Also now running Stage 2 at over 500bhp, its noticably louder without any change to the exhaust, and is screaming by the time it hits the new 7.5k redline!


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice, thanks Alex


----------

